# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Better Together Meeting Wick 17 May

## ducati

"Dear Supporter,It gives me great pleasure on behalf of everyone at Better Together and our campaign activists in Caithness to invite you to *a public meeting with** dedicated Better Together Wick campaign group*.
The event will take place on *Saturday 17th May**, with an 11am start at the Wick Assembly Rooms, Sinclair Terrace, Wick, KW1 5AB.*The speakers include representatives from members of our three pro-UK parties. 
This public meeting will give you and other members of the community a chance to hear about Better Together, ask questions or raise issues and to get involved in the campaign to keep Scotland a strong part of the United Kingdom.
*Our campaign is all party and non-party*, so regardless of whether you are a seasoned campaigner or have never been involved in something like this before, we would love to see you on the day".
_
They would like RSVPs so PM me for contact details_

----------


## gerry4

if it is a public meeting why the RSVP? Can you turn up on the day.

----------


## ducati

> if it is a public meeting why the RSVP? Can you turn up on the day.


I guess so, they sent me an email I quoted above. They just want an idea of numbers I think. Or maybe keep the nutters out.  ::

----------


## Humerous Vegetable

> I guess so, they sent me an email I quoted above. They just want an idea of numbers I think. Or maybe keep the nutters out.


Jeez.....another empty hall, then.

----------


## gerry4

> I guess so, they sent me an email I quoted above. They just want an idea of numbers I think. Or maybe keep the nutters out.


what is the definition of nutter  :Smile:   I asked because I have heard that some meeting are not truly open. If you have not RSVP'ed they do not let you in.

----------


## ducati

That was my little joke. I'm sure they won't turn you away. I wouldn't mind going myself but I haven't time.

----------


## Humerous Vegetable

Appears to be the Better Together default position....a meeting? I suddenly have something else to do. I'll be there with my camera to see how many turn up. Won't need a panoramic setting I suspect.

----------


## ducati

> Appears to be the Better Together default position....a meeting? I suddenly have something else to do. I'll be there with my camera to see how many turn up. Won't need a panoramic setting I suspect.


I have absolutely nothing to do with Better Together. I'm just voting No. I don't do joining stuff.

----------


## ducati

> Appears to be the Better Together default position....a meeting? I suddenly have something else to do. I'll be there with my camera to see how many turn up. Won't need a panoramic setting I suspect.


Actually, that is really sinister. Why on earth would you be photographing people attending a political meeting? Is this a reflection of your post independence police state? If it happened to me, I might explain why I don't like it...with a baseball bat!

----------


## gerry4

> That was my little joke. I'm sure they won't turn you away. I wouldn't mind going myself but I haven't time.


i see there is another one in Thurso in the afternoon. Not very well advertised but I saw them advertised on the Better Together website

----------


## Humerous Vegetable

> Actually, that is really sinister. Why on earth would you be photographing people attending a political meeting? Is this a reflection of your post independence police state? If it happened to me, I might explain why I don't like it...with a baseball bat!


You're absolutely correct, that does sound sinister and I wish I hadn't said it. I just wanted some proof of numbers attending for the next time the BBC and MSM start off with their next "Overwhelming support for Better Together meeting in...wherever". I think 3 people attended their last one in East Kilbride.

----------


## gerry4

something like 10 turned up, including me, only Yes voter, I think. Don't associate me with Humerous Vegetable though. Was all very good natured & I got to ask lots of questions, not the correct answers in my view.

Just one point I would like to make in response to all 4 speakers. After independence we will all still be British as a residence of this island & by nationality.

Edward Mountain quoted from Scotland's Futures to prove his point. Not having a copy handy was hard to counter his point. Now home I would also like tp quote from the publication to prove my point.

"The UK allows dual or multiple citizenship for British citizens. If a British citizen acquires citizenship and a passport of another country, this does not affect their British citizenship, right to hold a British passport or right to live in the UK. The Scottish Government will also allow dual citizenship. It will be for the rest of the UK to decide whether it allows dual UK/Scottish citizenship, but we expect the normal rules to extend to Scottish citizens.". 

Therefore unless the rUK government is spiteful then you will be able to keep your British Passport & citizenship as well as acquiring a Scottish one too. No one will stop being British.

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

> Actually, that is really sinister. Why on earth would you be photographing people attending a political meeting? Is this a reflection of your post independence police state? If it happened to me, I might explain why I don't like it...with a baseball bat!


Post independence Police state? I would imagine it will be more of a post independence "mob" rather than an organised police force. 

I also find it a bit strange why somebody would want to take photos of people attending a public meeting..... like you, I shall vote on the day, there is no need to attend a meeting when "no" is the box I will be ticking in September.

Do you think we will be allowed to take "cricket" bats along to the polling stations or would that be deemed as being too "Westminsterish"?  Will we be allowed to attend in Morris Dance outfits?  Forget baseball bats, Morris dancers are a hard bunch of nutters and those "Morris Sticks" will see off any "Yes" men should things turn ugly.

Gearing up for polling day  :Wink:

----------


## ducati

At the end of the day, I guess it is quite hard to get people fired up about not making any changes. (hoorah! lets stay the same!).

The difficulty of course for the Yes camp, is that people are hard wired to dislike change. While you will get a small percentage of people highly motivated and enthusiastic, the general population will look at what they have already and think why risk it?

 People that made up their mind early, just think the Ref. is a big waste of time money and effort. And following a no vote, it will have been. Except then, there will be a proportion of the populace that will feel cheated and hard done by and will carry an even bigger shoulder chip for the next fifty years.

Was it all worth it? I don't think so.

I think the same about the Referendum on Europe. I will vote to stay in (it would be crackers to leave), but there will be a bunch who get there hopes up only to be dashed in the end.

----------

